# Dmina's mantid collection in progression 2014



## dmina

I really wanted to start this when I first started collecting, well time has really flown. I am going to go back to the beginning in collection order.. This is for my own memory.. (because I can't count on my own) Hope you all enjoy my journey. I figured who better to share it with, then my buggy friends.

So my journey started off with an internet search for a garden mantis, which I could not find a mantis available anywhere... Started looking up mantids native to Michigan. Decided to start looking for Chinese, or European mantis, for a couple months I kept searching. I could only find ooths, so I decided to get 1 (Chinese) and see what happens. I kept searching and purchased another ooth (European). While I was doing my searches, I started finding pet mantids ... and as I continued searching a whole new world opened up right before my eyes...Then I found this place, everyone showing off their beautiful pets &amp; sharing so much info. Yes, I had been bitten, hard not by a mantid for real... just by my own OCD. I had decided that the ooths had not hatched (it was getting late in the season) So I would keep them through the winter and release them next spring. So I might as well get a couple of pets to watch grow while my ooths hatch.. I have been learning so much new stuff that I had no idea how interesting and entertaining an insect could be. Multiply that by 10... pure joy... Did not have any luck with my ooths (Too late in the season, I think) But I have one heck of a pet collection started. And a second home here with people who enjoy the hobby as much as I do. I just hope I can learn to take better pictures throughout this journey for your sake, because I am not doing too well with my pics so far. I will be adding mantis pictures slowly, to this now and then with updates. (I still have to take the photo's)

Enough talk, here we go!

... First mantis I got was L2 Pseudocreobotera Wahilbergii - Spiny flower mantis or #9 mantis

A:





B:













C:


----------



## dmina

D:









E:







F:











It is funny how different each one is, and the different personalities each have.

Some of them love posing for pictures, others just want to play...


----------



## dmina

Then I received 2 Ghosts for supporting

A:













B:







to be continued...

All comments appreciated... Good or bad... hehe


----------



## dlemmings

I wish I had done this, I started off with two Ghosts and a "freebee" Sp. lineola.

added some creo. pictipennis. then a sinomantis denticulata or glass mantis (which was SMALL and a jumpy little guy or gal) then a Violin mantis ( I still want to get my hands on a Gongy ooth) and a bunch more ghosts ( I wanted to grow out as many green females if I could and see if there was any way to get a green male...never happened) and a couple native California wild caught but different species.

this forum has all the right people to give good advise and pick up some cool bugs!

Keep at it...I have, alas, had to let my collection go for the time being but want to start up again when things sort out at work so I have the time to care for more than a couple mantids.


----------



## twolfe

Your wahlbergii had nice color!


----------



## dmina

Thank you .. I think it could be interesting... and get others input


----------



## sally

You will be so amazed at every new addition ( at least I was) and still am! Good luck with your continuing success


----------



## dmina

Next I got Blepharopsis Mendica = Devils flower mantis I got them at L2 they are now L6ish..













URL]

I then added Acromantis Japonica = Japaneese Boxer Mantis @ L2 now L 5ish. I did not think I needed to keep records.. I thought I would remember... Lesson learned .. So I do not have exact instars yet.









http://s16.photobucket.com/user/dmina/media/Mantid%20inventory/IMG_3419.jpg.html]IMG_3419.jpg[/


----------



## dmina

Heterchaeta sp.













Tenodera Sinesis = Chinese Mantis Started L2 now L5 or 6









Stay tuned..


----------



## sally

You are doing great with your mantids


----------



## dmina

Thank you.. I decided just to put a couple pics of each species.. Not the whole crew of each species.. LOL

Some of them you can get photo's easy.. It's like they like to have their pictures taken ... and the others I can't even get a clear shot..

I do love working with them... Every once in a while I let out a giggle because of something one does... I look around and think... Denise, you are laughing at a bug... and I smile again... Who knew?


----------



## MantidBro

nice shots! those are some great babies!


----------



## dmina

Thank you Mantidbro, I am proud of them, I have done alright for a beginner. There have been a couple panic emails, or post ... but all in all very educating. At my age learning something new, is not as easy as it used to be. So I am proud of this accomplishment so far ... I did jump in with both feet, a little more then I should have. I think it has given me a lot to experience, it has given me new insight to how a whole new (new to me) culture evolves. I got almost all my mantis from L2 ... so I could watch or learn each species mannerisms, and see the different instar growth. I am so glad I made that choice. That I think has amazed me the most. When they molt... how some of them grow very slow, and some come out of their last skin, double the size.

OK More pics

Deroplatys Desiccata = Dead Leaf Mantis: They were L2 now L5ish









Deroplatys Lobata = Malaysian Dead Leaf: They were L2 Now L5ish













Hestiasula Major = Giant Boxer Mantis Got them L2 now L4ish No giant by any means, I think someone was wishful thinking when naming this one..


----------



## czlu

That's quite an awesome collection!


----------



## dmina

Popa Spurca = African Twig Mantis These one's are really different..at least for me.. all my other mantis pretty much molt at the same time.. These ones for me just seem to molt whenever they want.

I got them all at the same time.. @L2 Some are L4 to L6ish.













Sphodromantis Viridis = African Giant Mantis got them L2 now L4









Thanks for looking in... To be continued ...


----------



## dmina

DrMantisToboggan said:


> That's quite an awesome collection!


Thank you ... I still have a couple more species photo's to add...It is just taking longer then I thought it would... Kind of like "Mantis Feeding Time" ..hehe


----------



## dmina

Creobroter sp. = Flower Mantis Got them @ L2 now L5













Miomantis Binotata = African Pinstripe mantis Got them at L2 now L5









Sorry about these photo's I tried with 3 different nymphs.. could not get them to stand still!

Will try after they molt again.

Parasphendale Agrionina = African Budwing @ L3 now L5


----------



## dmina

Stagmomantis Carolina = Carolina Mantis @ L4 now L6ish









Idolomantis Diabolica = Devils Flower Mantis they are L2









Hymenopus Coronatus = Orchid Mantis they are L2













The last 2 were my Birthday present to myself... That is my little zoo.. I will try and update each as they molt.. or other milestones...

Thank you for taking the time to look in ... I hope you enjoyed looking at them as much as I do.

To be continued ...


----------



## sally

Nice collection already


----------



## Darkrai283

Lovely collection.  



dmina said:


> Hestiasula Major = Giant Boxer Mantis Got them L2 now L4ish. _No giant by any means, I think someone was wishful thinking when naming this one.._


This species is significantly larger (5-10mm) than the other Boxers (Hestiasula spp.) in culture. That's why it got the name '_giant_' boxer mantis.


----------



## PlayingMantis

Awesome collection!


----------



## dmina

Thank you...

Wanted to share with you a weekend of enclosure making...


----------



## dmina

And the beginnings of a bug room... LOL


----------



## dmina

My Spiny Flower molted yesterday.. I got some new pics of her she is getting so big.. Well as big as a wahlbergii gets.. hehe a lot bigger then when I first got her.

Then: 



and her now!









Now she gets a little defensive...









Her in all her little glory..


----------



## dmina

Here is a little video of her display:

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/dmina/Mantid%20Photos/th_MVI_3581.mp4

My A. Japonica molted

I think this it the male... (I can't find photo's showing the male/female difference)





He is all brown... he lost his name tag and I was raising him with the dead leaf's But he was not growing as fast...

This is the female... Love the green overcoat!


----------



## dmina

Last molt update for now..

My Miomantis African pinstripe

















Thanks for looking...


----------



## PlayingMantis

Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing! The Acromantis's green overcoat is quite stunning - I never knew they looked like that.


----------



## dmina

PlayingMantis said:


> The Acromantis's green overcoat is quite stunning - I never knew they looked like that.


Look who just got their wings...

















http://s16.photobucket.com/user/dmina/media/Mantid Photos/IMG_3703.jpg.html







Such pretty wings...I wish I could get a better picture of them.. they look shiny a little gold metallic.. Tiny, the last pic is my index finger knuckle...


----------



## PlayingMantis

Congrats! Love the little crisscrosses on his wings!


----------



## dmina

PlayingMantis said:


> Congrats! Love the little crisscrosses on his wings!


Me too! cute as a bug...



Thanks for checking the thread, Playing mantis ... Glad you haven't got bored yet... Hugz


----------



## happy1892

dmina said:


> Stagmomantis Carolina = Carolina Mantis @ L4 now L6ish


Typo?


----------



## soundspawn

happy1892 said:


> Typo?


I personally reared her Carolinas, but one odd thing is one of my adults now has all the markings of a chinese... yet is about half the size. This is looking kind of the same, too small to be a Chinese but is keeping the look. They were reared in close proximity but were/are about 3 months younger than my Chinese were so a mix up is impossible - all my Chinese were adult when the Carolinas were L3.


----------



## dmina

That is interesting Soundspawn... Mimic ... I have heard of that somewhere? I am still to new, to recognize that easily...

LOL... well I am going to have to go back and do another pic.. of one that looks like a proper Carolina... One just molted so I need to update it anyways...


----------



## happy1892

dmina said:


> Tenodera Sinesis = Chinese Mantis Started L2 now L5 or 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned..


Dmina is it possible that you mixed your photos up? And the one you labeled as Stagmomantis carolina is actually the Tenodera sinensis in the quoted post above?


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> ...
> 
> The last 2 were my Birthday present to myself... That is my little zoo.. I will try and update each as they molt.. or other milestones...
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to look in ... I hope you enjoyed looking at them as much as I do.
> 
> To be continued ...


Many great images, and indeed a little zoo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmina

Ok... So I am not as good as you all are, at the characteristics between Chinese and the Carolina's. So I took pictures of them all. (Carolina's).

S.carolina A:









B:









C:


----------



## dmina

S. Carolina cont...

D:













E:

http://s16.photobucket.com/user/dmina/media/Mantid Photos/IMG_3735.jpg.html










So do I have the mimic re-pictured? or did I just get the first set of photo's mis-id'ed?

Thanks for looking...


----------



## LAME

They appear to be Tenodera Sinensis.


----------



## soundspawn

LAME said:


> They appear to be Tenodera Sinensis.


They are too small to be Chinese, those wing buds are a molt or two from adult yet they are hardly two knuckles long.

Compare to:

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/carolina-praying-mantis-stagmomantis-carolina-10769502.jpg

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/carolina-praying-mantis-stagmomantis-carolina-10941779.jpg

http://image.xenogere.com/Other/Social/i-dFp2wFz/0/M/20130704_07735-M.jpg

Also it's hard to tell from all the pictures, but many times Carolina's will have alternating colors in their legs, like a camo pattern, Chinese I've never seen that. Like this:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/Stagmomantis_carolina_nymph_01.jpg


----------



## LAME

yeah the pictures throws you off a little, they appear to be t. Sin... With the coloring and face marks. I was judging based off those last two photos... They look bigger than a stagmo to me and also resemble alot of what my baby looked like when she was younger ( Tenodera.)

but, at the same time you're right about the Stagmomantis and their camo, ive seen all kinds of different colors and patterns where I live.


----------



## dmina

LOL.. I was thinking the problem was the flash... or lighting... they are smaller them my T. sinensis... They all picked the color they wanted to be.. :clown:


----------



## LAME

Thats awesome, i've got a female Carolina who's crazy lime green... way greener than my T sin, and she's pretty green. when i first found my male Carolina he was a crazy camo pattern ( photos in gallery.) but eventually changed colors after hitting presub,sub, and adulthood.

i ended up mating my two Carolinas awhile back and so far the females produced 6 ooths. Whenever i hatch one i was going to try running the color change test again and see if i can mange to catch something unique.


----------



## MantidBro

Could be tenodera angustipennis those are smaller than sinensis but have the same look. Look for a dot on the chest between the arms. Yellow or orange. These are definitely tenodera not stagmo... Sorry!


----------



## soundspawn

MantidBro said:


> Could be tenodera angustipennis those are smaller than sinensis but have the same look. Look for a dot on the chest between the arms. Yellow or orange. These are definitely tenodera not stagmo... Sorry!


I can't rule out a mix up in on Denise's end... but I can guarantee there are Carolina's somewhere in there. Here's their birth, several months apart from my Chinese hatch (nearly all of which were adult by this time).

http://soundspawn.com/browser.php?p=carolina_hatch_07_26_14

The ooths are easy enough to identify.


----------



## dmina

I don't think I mixed them up... But... ? Now that I have you all interested ...



We are just going to have to wait til the next molt... 



I will check for dots tomorrow...


----------



## happy1892

The ones in the photos are certainly not S. carolina. They resemble Tenodera quite a lot so I am pretty sure they are Tenodera (likely Tenodera sinensis because that is a widespread species in the United States, but T. angustipennis is possible.).


----------



## dmina

MantidBro said:


> . Look for a dot on the chest between the arms. Yellow or orange.


What does the yellow dot? or the orange dot mean?... My Chinese have Yellow dots?


----------



## happy1892

dmina said:


> What does the yellow dot? or the orange dot mean?... My Chinese have Yellow dots?


The T. angustipennis have the orange dot and the T. sinensis have the yellow. I do not know if this is very reliable though.


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> What does the yellow dot? or the orange dot mean?... My Chinese have Yellow dots?


 the chinese have yellow dots, the angustipennis have orange. Both of the tenodera genus. Only chinese is sinensis. And angustipennis are commonly referred to as the narrow winged mantis. I do think it is reliable though. Ive had both sinensis and angustipennis.


----------



## dmina

I took some new pics today

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii.. She is eating a B.B. spike









Creobroter sp. also eating a B.B. spike









Blepharopsis mendica













I would love to try and picture all 3 together.. but I am going to have to do that when I have another set of hands available...


----------



## dmina

Budwing molted









D. lobata molted





Thanks for looking...

to be continued...


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

My adult female acromantis japonica


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

I need a male if anyone has one


----------



## dmina

I had a few more molt so I thought I would add an update..Here are my boxers..









Have you ever started taking pictures of these guys.. and it seems like they are prancing for you?

Well that is how these 2 were today.. so going to post them in a separate post...

Here are my African Giant Mantis ...









Today was moving day for my mantis ...


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

You have a male and female boxer btw.


----------



## dmina

Ralphys_Mantids said:


> You have a male and female boxer btw.


Thank you... I love these little guys...


----------



## CosbyArt

You've been busy, and looks like you have a hobby inside the mantis hobby - building mantis homes


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> You've been busy, and looks like you have a hobby inside the mantis hobby - building mantis homes


Yes, I do tend to go above and beyond...LOL

Thanks for looking in...


----------



## dmina

One of my carolina's molted here are the pics..





















All the rest should be molting soon... everyone of them look different I will post them when they molt


----------



## happy1892

Interesting. How big are they?

Edit: Oh! I did not see these pictures:

http://soundspawn.com/browser.php?p=carolina_hatch_07_26_14

I think all the oothecae in those pics are Tenodera angustipennis and not Stagmomantis carolina!


----------



## dmina

Medium.. second pic is my wrist.. first is my hand...


----------



## Extrememantid

Those are definitely Tenodera


----------



## Darkrai283

Extrememantid said:


> Those are definitely Tenodera


Ditto


----------



## happy1892

dmina said:


> One of my carolina's molted here are the pics..


dmina in real life did she have a darker yellow spot than in the photo or a different color in anyway from the photo compared to real life?



MantidBro said:


> the chinese have yellow dots, the angustipennis have orange. Both of the tenodera genus. Only chinese is sinensis. And angustipennis are commonly referred to as the narrow winged mantis. I do think it is reliable though. Ive had both sinensis and angustipennis.


In this case the T. angustipennis has a strong colored yellow dot. The camera does sometimes change the color of the dot in T. sinensis by making the yellow a pale yellow color instead of a stronger yellow especially when I use the flash.


----------



## LAME

I agree with happy. My Carolina male looks nothing close to this.


----------



## soundspawn

They were wild caught oothecae so it's possible - I haven't found any pictures that look like those ooths except carolinas, but I agree the mantid colors are all wrong


----------



## LAME

i MUST have one! lol j/k im currently out of space


----------



## dmina

happy1892 said:


> dmina in real life did she have a darker yellow spot than in the photo or a different color in anyway from the photo compared to real life?
> 
> In this case the T. angustipennis has a strong colored yellow dot. The camera does sometimes change the color of the dot in T. sinensis by making the yellow a pale yellow color instead of a stronger yellow especially when I use the flash.


that is the color in real life... but she is changing color a little... I will take new pic of her tomorrow..


----------



## happy1892

soundspawn said:


> They were wild caught oothecae so it's possible - I haven't found any pictures that look like those ooths except carolinas, but I agree the mantid colors are all wrong


Tenodera angustipennis oothecae do look similar:

http://bugguide.net/images/cache/MLVZGLBZHLHRMHJHIHAHMHYHIHDHGHTHNHYHEHBZMLLR4LUZRLGZ4HHRNHJHMH5ZXHVHGH5ZGHCHSL4ZSLBZ8LRRNH.jpg

http://bugguide.net/node/view/501536/bgimage

http://bugguide.net/node/view/7629/bgimage


----------



## dmina

This is the other female... she has a yellow dot on her chest like the first one













My first Chinese mantis got her wings













I caught her molting right after she got her head out.. I started recording it about half body ...I pretty much got most of the molt and the wings inflating.. it was so cool to watch.... My battery went dead half way through... had to find the spare.

A couple of my other mantis molted.. I will get new pics up soon...

Thanks for taking the time to look...


----------



## dmina

Here are the 3 "carolinas" I have

This is the one from above.. her color change since she got her wings

















This is the male ... he has a dark orange dot on his chest .. I think he is about to molt .. won't eat, and moving slow


----------



## sally

Aww so pretty


----------



## mantisman 230

Ok I will clear everything up right this moment, I have seen all three species at the same time, those are DEFINITELY narrow wings/T. angustipennis, their ooths look a lot like a carolina ooth, which is why they are sold incorrectly, you CAN NOT but true carolina oothecae off ebay when someone advertises them as such, they do not know what they really are, and did not do their homework on it. The angustipennis also has a cream color margin outside of the typical green clearly visible in all photos of the adult, it is much slimmer and has a larger head relative to body size. The hindwings will say everything, look at them, pick up the forewing if you have to, the angustipennis has a singular dark brown stripe straight down the middle, whereas the Chinese has a red margin with deep brown near the center. I HOPE this clears everything up for all of you xD. Carolinas are even smaller than the angustipennis btw.


----------



## mantisman 230

These are two males, left side angustipennis, right side sinensis


----------



## mantisman 230

This is a Carolina oothecae, note its ovular appearance and neat sides and top


----------



## mantisman 230

This is an angustipennis ootheca. Note it's rectangular appearance and its overall shabbiness. These two are always claimed to be one and the same by those who do not know the difference.


----------



## CosbyArt

Glad to see your Zoo is doing so well Denise.  Also looks like you use 7w nightlights for lighting, and found the NeatlySmart company for your candy/cookie containers. It's always interesting to see someone else's setup.



mantisman 230 said:


> The hindwings will say everything, look at them, pick up the forewing if you have to, the angustipennis has a singular dark brown stripe straight down the middle, whereas the Chinese has a red margin with deep brown near the center. I HOPE this clears everything up for all of you xD. Carolinas are even smaller than the angustipennis btw.


Good points, plus one simple thing that is easily visible - female adult Carolina mantis (Stagmomantis carolina) wings are very short covering only 1/2 to 2/3rds of their abdomen (definitely not the whole length).

Here is the identify description of the Carolina I found at BugGuide...



> Head and thorax almost as long as the body. Antennae about half as long as middle legs. Pale green to brownish grey, often inconspicuous on vegetation. Males usually brown, females green or brown. Wings do not extend to tip of abdomen, especially in female. (Females apparently flightless, or nearly so.) Abdomen of female strongly widened in middle. Tegmina (outer wings) are broad, reaching apical third of the abdomen, with a stigmatic (dark) black patch.


----------



## LAME

Also to provide pictures of a male and female Stagmomantis Carolina you can check my gallary in the album named " Apollo &amp; Flora. " both of which I mated and got many many ooths from.

R.i.p Apollo, he passed away today.


----------



## dmina

Awww... sorry for your loss... RIP Apollo

Well that was a real group effort... Thanks all, now I know what they are...

Thomas the container I got from hibiscusmile a member here on the board.. she has a website where she sells all different size containers.. Without having to eat all the candy... LOL


----------



## CosbyArt

Denise no matter the species I hope you enjoy them. Seems mislabeled species or not the priority should be on enjoying them as pets.


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> Awww... sorry for your loss... RIP Apollo
> 
> Well that was a real group effort... Thanks all, now I know what they are...
> 
> Thomas the container I got from hibiscusmile a member here on the board.. she has a website where she sells all different size containers.. Without having to eat all the candy... LOL


Got lost in a reply and didn't realized it updated :blush: 

The website sells them empty as well, just candy is the usual thing put in them. Seems like a perfect container though without being too small or large. What is hibiscusmile's website? - I'll have to take a look.


----------



## dmina

Her name is Rebecca..

http://www.mantidpets.com/shop/start

She is very helpful...


----------



## LAME

thank you, its the most unfortunate part of the hobby indeed. But atleast he got to do his job, and he was great at it.


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Also to provide pictures of a male and female Stagmomantis Carolina you can check my gallary in the album named " Apollo &amp; Flora. " both of which I mated and got many many ooths from.
> 
> R.i.p Apollo, he passed away today.


Sorry to hear about Apollo, I know you lost Flora as well just a few weeks ago. May they rest in piece.



dmina said:


> Her name is Rebecca..
> 
> http://www.mantidpets.com/shop/start
> 
> She is very helpful...


Oh okay thanks, I've seen the site and have a Christmas list for myself already. :santa:


----------



## dmina

Here are a few updates...

D. lobata I think they are now sub adult













My B.mendica... they are a very small species.. L6ish


----------



## dmina

Here are my I. diabolica are L5ish













And my H.coronatus L5ish


----------



## dmina

Creobroter...













My first breeding attempt was a success.. and the male still has his head!.. i was so worried.. and that girl just kept eating through the whole thing. 4 worms...I was afraid she was going to explode! They stayed attached from 1 till 8:30 ...









Will update again soon... Please stayed tuned, and thanks for looking again


----------



## happy1892

Nice! You mated the Acromantis japonica? If you get nymphs from her oothecas would you like to trade a few for my M. binotata if I successfully get nymphs from my Miomantis binotata?

Edit: Oh, sorry. I did not notice that you already had the M. binotata in your collection.


----------



## dmina

This Popa is doing her own food glorious food, song and dance.. or just praying to the food gods.. LOL

















More update coming soon... stay tuned


----------



## dmina

More updates &amp; photo shoots...

Green ghost females

One









Two









Three


----------



## dmina

Four













Miomantis b.













He wants to take the pictures.. he is trying to take the camera from me...





More updates soon...


----------



## happy1892

It seems like the Miomantis binotata is going to molt in a few days. Thank you for the updates and pictures.


----------



## CosbyArt

Denise I have to ask you, do you ever manage to escape your mantises once and awhile?!  Seems you have so many I would be overwhelmed haha. :clown: 

Quite lovely to see so many different species and mantids, you should be proud.


----------



## dmina

happy1892 said:


> It seems like the Miomantis binotata is going to molt in a few days. Thank you for the updates and pictures.


You are welcome.. Thank you for looking in... Just trying to capture all of the changes... in photos... cuz I know my mind won't keep it all straight.


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> Denise I have to ask you, do you ever manage to escape your mantises once and awhile?!  Seems you have so many I would be overwhelmed haha. :clown:
> 
> Quite lovely to see so many different species and mantids, you should be proud.


LOL... Yes, occasionally... but I don't want to miss a thing... So many species... that is an OCD thing...( I still have a large want list) I am just glad... I was able to stop (collecting) when I did...

I had to slow down and enjoy the ones I had... so I turned to taking pictures of them... I just wish I could do them better justice... with my pics..

I am very proud... and fortunate to have found this interesting hobby... Who knew??? ... bugs could be cute!... And I shock myself each time I say that... LOL


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> LOL... Yes, occasionally... but I don't want to miss a thing... So many species... that is an OCD thing...( I still have a large want list) I am just glad... I was able to stop (collecting) when I did...
> 
> I had to slow down and enjoy the ones I had... so I turned to taking pictures of them... I just wish I could do them better justice... with my pics..
> 
> I am very proud... and fortunate to have found this interesting hobby... Who knew??? ... bugs could be cute!... And I shock myself each time I say that... LOL


Glad to hear they let you out.  

Sounds like good advice in there, enjoy the ones you have. Ah the hobby inside the hobby - photography. I've responded about your camera in another thread. Hopefully we can get you shooting better photos soon.

I feel the same way about finding the hobby. I bet your shocked, I know what you mean everyone loves my mantis including ones I would never have thought. Although spiders are still too far a stretch lol.


----------



## dmina

Updates...

My first ooth... This is from the A.Japonica laid today...





It is so cute...

Here is my Budwings









My Thin winged mantis got her wings... and so did the male...









And my Miomants Binotata got her wings... so did a couple of my males.. I will get pics of the tomorrow...









Stay tuned more to come... things are changing everyday in my bug room now..


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Nice ootheca?


----------



## dmina

new updates...

Idolo molted





S. viridis molted





Believe it or not but my boxers molted again..but they are not much bigger









Miomantis got his wings





Wahli got her wings





Creo too...


----------



## dmina

Now I need some help.. can anyone help me sexing with my B. mendica? Is it as obvious as color?

A-





B-







And my ghosts ... I think they are female..

A-







B-







They are growing so fast now...

Will update again soon... Thank for taking the time to look..


----------



## LAME

I think your ghosts are female aswell, soon as mine molt again i should know my sexes.... If i have both males, would you consider a trade?  

also your Viridis is very adorable  

mine just had a rough molt, had to manually remove the old exo from its leg, it survived luckily with little deformation to the rear leg. Should be better next molt  

what instar is yours at? It looks larger than mine for sure. (L4.... I think.)


----------



## dmina

Yes.. to the trade.. I had a rough molt like that with one of my chinese,, it corrected itself the next molt... and L5 my Viridis I think I have a male and female of them.. I like their size.. I can actually see them with my naked eye... hehe


----------



## LAME

VERY COOL!

I'll keep you updated when the time comes then my friend  

Regarding the giants, if you achieve adulthood and mate them id be interested. Most definitely.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

My creo male molted to adult aswell (the other day) and his wings never expanded properly.. My wahli female is being stubborn about molting. Her wing buds are massive and she is not eating!


----------



## dmina

Aww.. Hopefully she will molt soon...

LAME I will keep you updated...


----------



## dmina

So look who got their wings.. at least one of them...

Hestiasula Major





















So cute...


----------



## dmina

Then my Orchids molted... they are L6 but 1 male got his wings?













The male and his wings









He needed a little drink... 



Stay tuned... will update again soon... Thanks for looking in..


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Males mature at l6 females mature at l8


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice to see your boxers are growing up. It's interesting to see them with wings, almost looks like another species. Your Orchids are very beautiful of course - can't say I've seen a bad looking one yet.


----------



## dmina

LOL... Thanks...I will post my other orchid... the pink one is in a container with mainly pink and red.. My other female is in white...and is mainly white... the male was in green, white, &amp; pink...


----------



## dmina

Well better late then never... Here is pics of the other female orchid that has white flowers in her habitat...













I am going to move her now into a pink habitat.. and see if she changes to pink!

Here is a pic of my Miomantis.. breeding &amp; ooth


----------



## dmina

Next... my Popa spurca molted... and she can really make herself look like one of the twigs...













and lastly... I never introduced you to my Empusa.. I got her from Andrew... she is a sweetie pie. She just molted.. I don't know how old she is... but I still do not see wing buds ... so???













Stay tuned... still have lots going on in the bugroom... thanks for taking to time to look...


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Empusa looks sub


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nice Denise. My wife says that conehead looks too weird, almost like a spider.




So sadly it seems even if it's a mantis she draws the line with certain species. Your Popa blends in with the twig - even looks like it has a large split end. Thanks for sharing.

Edit: Nah, she says if it's a mantis it's alright - and might be good to have a strange one. So I'm not sure where she stands on it.


----------



## mantisman 230

Subadult!! Finally she had not shed in months!


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> Very nice Denise. My wife says that conehead looks too weird, almost like a spider.
> 
> 
> 
> So sadly it seems even if it's a mantis she draws the line with certain species. Your Popa blends in with the twig - even looks like it has a large split end. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Edit: Nah, she says if it's a mantis it's alright - and might be good to have a strange one. So I'm not sure where she stands on it.


She may be catching the fever...

 Pretend you didn't notice



The Empusa looks like a unicorn to me...


----------



## dmina

mantisman 230 said:


> Subadult!! Finally she had not shed in months!


She didn't get any bigger? at least not much...Well if she waits a couple more months to molt again... maybe I will be able to get a male for her?


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> Your Popa blends in with the twig - even looks like it has a large split end.


I know right? perfect camouflage!


----------



## dmina

Here are a few more updates:

Budwing... First to get her wings.. this was a freebee from Yen, she seems to be a lot bigger then my other "Budwings"













Then I caught this little guy molting... B.Mendica





Here is him a couple hours later ... Not much change in size... but I do think I see his budwings...







Really cute... Right?

Now my wahli's All his siblings got their wings 12/12 this one don't want to grow up!


----------



## dmina

Now after the budwing and B.Mendica

I don't think I put up adult male and female pics of the P. wahlbergii

Female:









Male:









Or the Creobroter

Female:









Male:









There is still a lot going on in the bug room.. So I will update again soon.. Just wanted to catch up on the ones I have not updated recently..

Stay tuned... and thanks for looking in.. And thank you all for your compliments... I really do get a lot of pleasure watching these guys grow, and sharing it with you all...hugz


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> This Popa is doing her own food glorious food, song and dance.. or just praying to the food gods.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More update coming soon... stay tuned


Lol! looks like rafeeki holding simba up


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> So look who got their wings.. at least one of them...
> 
> Hestiasula Major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute...


Awesome!!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Now after the budwing and B.Mendica
> 
> I don't think I put up adult male and female pics of the P. wahlbergii
> 
> Female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Creobroter
> 
> Female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still a lot going on in the bug room.. So I will update again soon.. Just wanted to catch up on the ones I have not updated recently..
> 
> Stay tuned... and thanks for looking in.. And thank you all for your compliments... I really do get a lot of pleasure watching these guys grow, and sharing it with you all...hugz


Perfect specimens!


----------



## dmina

Thank you so much...Glad you like them.. it is a work in progress..


----------



## dmina

One of my male budwings got their wings today









Successful breeding of my creo's









I also noticed I had not updated pic of my Idolo's, here are a couple pics


----------



## dmina

a few more...













Add some more soon.. thanks for looking...


----------



## CosbyArt

Some nice looking pets  Nice photos of the Idolo's


----------



## LAME

I agree, how old are the idolos now?


----------



## idologrl

You have some beautiful mantis! Thanks for the pics!!

​My female Heterchaeta fell from her molt this morning, she couldn't be saved..I am gutted


----------



## bobericc

Great to see your creos have mated, you are doing really good, really not as many people now compared to how many that used to keep creo around.


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add some more soon.. thanks for looking...


Great work breeding the creos! and nice adult male budwing! how big is your budwing, length wise? he looks to be affinis. I had agrionina. Im wondering how much bigger the affinis males are compared to agrionina. Awesome idolo!


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> Some nice looking pets  Nice photos of the Idolo's


Thank you... still practicing...


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> I agree, how old are the idolos now?


L6 Just taking their sweet old time..lol


----------



## dmina

idologrl said:


> You have some beautiful mantis! Thanks for the pics!!
> 
> ​My female Heterchaeta fell from her molt this morning, she couldn't be saved..I am gutted


Sorry for your loss.. It really is upsetting... especially when you work so hard for them...


----------



## dmina

Thank you so much Bobericc and MantidBro.. Got my first ooth from the creos...

Now my big news!

I got babies.... My first ooth to hatch.. from A.japonica...





















So excited...they are so small... but so cute!

I'll update again soon... thanks for looking...


----------



## dmina

I raised her &amp; her mate from L2 , successfully bred and hatched her ooth... Second generation! .... sooooo cool!

This is what they looked like about L5ish some of them were brown, some had little green jackets... So cute!











Then when they got their bud wings...





When they got their wings...








Thanks for looking...


----------



## MantisMan223

It astonishes me how fast they grow. Congrats and good luck with all your future projects. Thanks for sharing with us all..

~Trey


----------



## MantisMan223

Im also confused and im hoping you can help me out with this.. I thought that if you buy them as l2s or so and breed them their babies would be first generation ?


----------



## dmina

MantisMan223 said:


> Im also confused and im hoping you can help me out with this.. I thought that if you buy them as l2s or so and breed them their babies would be first generation ?


I think you are right... I might have jumped the gun... as I was talking with a friend yesterday... we were kind of figuring that out... I figured I raised them from L2... so that was the first generation I raised... but I think I was wrong... I think these nymphs are the first generation of these mantis... (just second generation I'm raising)

I think that is correct now... So this is actually the first generation of Acromantis japonica I have bred.

Sorry for the uninformed first post... I got a little excited... and didn't think it through... At this point I think I am correct?... any input?

Thanks for looking in.. and I promise to be more educated, before I post

Please stay tuned... I will update soon...


----------



## MantisMan223

dmina said:


> I think you are right... I might have jumped the gun... as I was talking with a friend yesterday... we were kind of figuring that out... I figured I raised them from L2... so that was the first generation I raised... but I think I was wrong... I think these nymphs are the first generation of these mantis... (just second generation I'm raising)
> 
> I think that is correct now... So this is actually the first generation of Acromantis japonica I have bred.
> 
> Sorry for the uninformed first post... I got a little excited... and didn't think it through... At this point I think I am correct?... any input?
> 
> Thanks for looking in.. and I promise to be more educated, before I post
> 
> Please stay tuned... I will update soon...


You may very well be right. You were here longer than me so my knowledge is still young unless you come to snakes lol (just kidding). I hope to learn more about your collection and you ?. Thanks


----------



## dmina

Here are some updates of my D.desiccata female

Can anyone tell me if the are sub or presub?









Here is my S.viridis









Thanks for looking.. I will update again soon...


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nice mantises Denise. I like that you glued sticks directly to the lid of the habitat, interesting idea.  

i have to ask is the color of your S.viridis really look like the photos? It is a strange green, reminds me of the paint they used in houses years ago.


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> I raised her &amp; her mate from L2 , successfully bred and hatched her ooth... Second generation! .... sooooo cool!This is what they looked like about L5ish some of them were brown, some had little green jackets... So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when they got their bud wings...
> 
> When they got their wings...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking...


I love the jackets that is awesome!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Here are some updates of my D.desiccata female
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the are sub or presub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my S.viridis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.. I will update again soon...


Looks sub but i am not 100%


----------



## bobericc

Congrats on your acromantis babies! I hope the next gen does even better than the first

Also your lobata is presub, the viridis is sub


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> Very nice mantises Denise. I like that you glued sticks directly to the lid of the habitat, interesting idea.
> 
> i have to ask is the color of your S.viridis really look like the photos? It is a strange green, reminds me of the paint they used in houses years ago.


Thanks.. I still need to add more sticks to other containers...

Yes Thomas they are that green.. very pretty color... I am trying to match my nail polish to them...


----------



## dmina

MantidBro... thanks ..The jackets, I love also...

Bobericc Thanks for the congrats, and help with the age


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> Thanks.. I still need to add more sticks to other containers...
> 
> Yes Thomas they are that green.. very pretty color... I am trying to match my nail polish to them...


Interesting for sure, seems to be a strange color.

I see trips to Sallys for you in the near future buying some empty nail polish bottles for your custom color mixing. Have fun, and good luck


----------



## dmina

A few new updates

My male Budwings are getting their wings













My pregnant Creo..





My Creo laying her ooth: She had to pick the smallest stick..lol





My Ghosts are molting





Always something going on in the bug room!

Thanks for checking in... will update again soon...


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nicely done! Some interesting photos for sure. That will be one crazy looking ooth with the twig wave shape.  It is always great to capture a molt. I manged to do it only once so far (bad photos) when one of mine went to L2, so I got plenty of more chances.


----------



## dmina

Thanks Thomas...At this point there is something happening in that bug room daily... I love it!


----------



## sally

They are lovely


----------



## bobericc

Great job with creo!

Is your ghost female sub?


----------



## dmina

Thank you Sally..

Yes bobericc... and thanks...

I had a miomantis ooth hatch yesterday...


----------



## dmina

An update on my Ghost... wanted to share some photo's I took...

my females:

female 1









female 2:









female 3:









female 4: She is a sibling of all the females above









My males next...


----------



## dmina

Male 1 He has a lot of green in him..













Male 2:









And my Popa got her wings:













Thanks for taking the time to look... More updates soon...


----------



## Darkrai283

bobericc said:


> Congrats on your acromantis babies! I hope the next gen does even better than the first
> 
> Also your lobata is presub, the viridis is sub


Yup, pre-sub but that's a D. desiccata.


----------



## dmina

Yeah... I think he knows... we had spoke about Lobata earlier... so I think it was just a mistype...

She just molted... she will get her wings the next time.. I am sure...

You know as you look at them, and you see their bud wings.. they look so puffy... then they molt again... and their bud wings are so much bigger... LOL

She is my first.. so the next time I will know how big those bud wings really get!

Thanks for your comment.. I will post her when she gets those wings I so desperately hope to see...

Stay tuned!


----------



## randa4

Nice pics, and like all of them. The Creo female and the ooth are fascinating- neat mantis and wonderful ooth!


----------



## tlchams

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one that laughs at them! I enjoyed looking at your pictures. Nice collection!


----------



## dmina

Thank you both... glad you enjoyed them... I get to enjoy them daily... just teasing... tlchans love your little guy avitar... What is it?


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nice looking mantises. I really like your ghosts, I think I'll have to get one sooner or later (I guess I'm getting the collector mentality...).

Congrats on your Popa girl getting her wings. A great shot of her looking at the camera.


----------



## dmina

LOL Thomas... seems like just yesterday... you were thinking about getting some... Right? Now look at your avatar...

Well we were talking about ghosts... 2 of mine just got their wings here they are..

Female:













Male:













They amaze me every time they get wings... Such a joy to witness..

Thank you for looking in... I will update again soon..


----------



## butlittlegood

This collection is a dream????.

all species that I want to have!


----------



## dmina

Thanks so much... I know that feeling... It seems like my want list keeps getting longer...LOL


----------



## dmina

I mentioned in another post that this was a breeding weekend...D.lobata, budwings, &amp; popa's... It was a rough night.. I lost my first 2 males to breeding...I really felt bad about that.. I have been very fortunate in keeping my males and even passing them along to others... not his time





I was working with my D.lobata female here she is waiting for her man..





Here comes her man walking the tightrope...LOL





She is such a gentile giant... they did not breed, but her man lives to face another day!

Popa's

Here they are getting acquainted...





But it didn't end well for him...





And my budwing??? I am not sure if sucessful, he was on her back when I went to bed... but he was missing in action in the morning? Not sure if they did the deed... So I will remate her soon, but start earlier in the day...





Thanks for looking in... will be back to update soon.


----------



## CosbyArt

Sorry to hear about your bad luck as of late with breeding - at least the D.lobata gets to try again. Great improvement on yours photos too, seems like your confidence is building.








dmina said:


> Thanks so much... I know that feeling... It seems like my want list keeps getting longer...LOL


Well at least I got Ghosts off my list as I have two now, but already have another species to replace it on my want list.


----------



## dmina

Here are some updates:

I thought I would show you how big my S.virdis girl has gotten.














Here is my gravid budwing girl:








and my gravid A.japonica female... she is on her 11th fertile ooth...








Also wanted to show some pics of my spiny nymphs...







Thank you for looking in... will update again soon... waiting on my Creo ooth to hatch


----------



## dmina

CosbyArt said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck as of late with breeding - at least the D.lobata gets to try again. Great improvement on yours photos too, seems like your confidence is building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least I got Ghosts off my list as I have two now, but already have another species to replace it on my want list.


Yeah... that also seems to be my problem... each time I take 1 off the list...I add 2 more in it's place...


----------



## dmina

My Creo ooth hatched...

















Another update soon.. thanks for looking in...


----------



## CosbyArt

Congrats on the hatch  Very nice looking nymphs and interesting eyes


----------



## dmina

Wow.. it has been a while since I added some pics... I will add some within the next couple days...

Here is a pic of my ghosts breeding...





I will get some pics of some of my nymphs...

I will update soon... thanks for looking...


----------



## LAME

WOOO! Look at Cyprus go  

Congratulations D. I'm glad he got his mating opportunity and succeeded!

The female I received in trade is also currently in the act with Nymbit, yes... It is finally happening! And on the same day as his brother!


----------



## bobericc

I cant keep up with my congrats!!

Lol youve become quite the mating machine as well!

How many creos hatched for you?

I think you should remate your budwings too lol

Your popa is great i cant get over the monkey face, so ugly and cute at the same time you cant help but love that little bug. Your viridis has gotten huge too lol does she have a mate?


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> WOOO! Look at Cyprus go
> 
> Congratulations D. I'm glad he got his mating opportunity and succeeded!
> 
> The female I received in trade is also currently in the act with Nymbit, yes... It is finally happening! And on the same day as his brother!


Yes he did a fine job...LOL The brothers... Their legacy lives on...


----------



## dmina

bobericc said:


> I cant keep up with my congrats!!
> 
> Lol youve become quite the mating machine as well!
> 
> How many creos hatched for you?
> 
> I think you should remate your budwings too lol
> 
> Your popa is great i cant get over the monkey face, so ugly and cute at the same time you cant help but love that little bug. Your viridis has gotten huge too lol does she have a mate?


Thank you...

Creo's about 60

budwing ...I am going to, She just laid her first ooth..

I love the Popa's... they are so cute...

viridis has no male yet... I just have 2 females... and some L4 nymphs... hoping for a male there... I love the size... can't wait for the next molt...

Will add new pics soon... Thanks for looking...


----------



## dmina

Ok.. finally got some pics..

My orchid female finally got her wings and she is outstanding!

















Eating a little honey..





She is so beautiful.. Her sister should be molting soon


----------



## dmina

Here a couple of pics of my new nymphs

Pnigomantis medioconstricta - Indonesia Double Shield









Miomantis paykullii









More updates soon.. Thanks for looking in


----------



## LAME

You got yourself a double shield too eh??  very cool! Mine just molted to L4 last night and should get the double shield next molt or two! Very exciting


----------



## mantisman 230

lol try managing 14 double shields xD


----------



## dmina

I am so excited about their transformation ... all of my last batch has pretty much got there wings except my Idolo's, so no more surprises .. So I am very excited to start with the transition with each instar ... You know ? I am so obcessed!... Just listen to me...

 I am out of control...


----------



## dmina

mantisman 230 said:


> lol try managing 14 double shields xD


Yes, you have quite a job also... because that is not all you have... Right?


----------



## mantisman 230

tell me about it  I just got 3 P. griffini nymphs today and I still have my H. membranacea and some R. valida nymphs coming


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> You got yourself a double shield too eh??  very cool! Mine just molted to L4 last night and should get the double shield next molt or two! Very exciting




 me too!


----------



## dmina

mantisman 230 said:


> tell me about it  I just got 3 P. griffini nymphs today and I still have my H. membranacea and some R. valida nymphs coming




I guess spring is in the air...


----------



## Sticky

Send some of that spring up here to Maine! I am looking forward to moth time to feed my mantids.


----------



## CosbyArt

Congrats, they all seem to be doing fine Denise. Also glad to see the Double Shields.  



Sticky said:


> Send some of that spring up here to Maine! I am looking forward to moth time to feed my mantids.


Same here! It's been warmer off and on, but trying the porch light at nights I've only seen one moth so far this year. I hope to bred some Galleria mellonella soon (wax worms/moths) - ordered some and more housefly pupae from Rebecca.


----------



## mantisman 230

Yesh we just had our last cold flash this weekend, will warm up from here on out


----------



## dmina

dmina said:


> Ok.. finally got some pics..
> 
> My orchid female finally got her wings and she is outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating a little honey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so beautiful.. Her sister should be molting soon


Enough with the weather reports



Tell me how beautiful my girl is!


----------



## mantisman 230

purdy


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> Tell me how beautiful my girl is!


She is a very beautiful orchid.  Nice to see she eats honey straight off the stick, I've only had one that will do that. Seems most that I've had anyways, will only clean it from their forearms.


----------



## dmina

LOL... Thanks guys... nothing like begging for compliments... 



Thomas... the forearms... because they try to grab the toothpick?


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> LOL... Thanks guys... nothing like begging for compliments...
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas... the forearms... because they try to grab the toothpick?


Nah, because no matter how long I have to hold it before giving up it seems they will bump it, or I'll smear a bit of the honey.


----------



## T.O.D

Woaah you have many mantises.. and very beautiful collections


----------



## T.O.D

dmina said:


> And the beginnings of a bug room... LOL


I see some sponge on the top of glass, mmm what's the function of it?


----------



## dmina

Hi T.O.D. And welcome to the forum...

Thank you for the compliment... I love my mantis...

The sponges are to fill the feeding hole.. I made a feeding bottle and the tip goes in each container to feed..



Here is the thread

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34907


----------



## T.O.D

dmina said:


> Hi T.O.D. And welcome to the forum...
> 
> Thank you for the compliment... I love my mantis...
> 
> The sponges are to fill the feeding hole.. I made a feeding bottle and the tip goes in each container to feed..
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thread
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34907


Yeah, your welcome dmina  

oh it's for the feeder ya? I just knew it hehe,, thank you for the information


----------



## dmina

Thought it was time for an update..

My Ghost have been bred ... here is the female laying her ooth





and the end of it..





Some of the nymphs in my bugroom

L3 Creo





L4 T.sinensis





L3 A.japonica





L4 P.Wahli





L2 H. major Boxer





L2 R.valida





Will update again soon... Stay tuned... Got some new stuff coming soon...


----------



## dmina

Here is a small update... trying to keep current..

New to my stock Sybilla pretiosa - Criptic mantis





I had another Creo ooth hatch





and Acromantis japonica hatch





I also had success breeding my Orchids





Will update again soon.. I have not been taking pics lately... thanks for looking in ... Stayed tuned


----------



## LAME

Oh my.... I didn't know you had Sybilla O.O


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Ok.. finally got some pics..
> 
> My orchid female finally got her wings and she is outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating a little honey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so beautiful.. Her sister should be molting soon


Beautiful!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Here is a small update... trying to keep current..
> 
> New to my stock Sybilla pretiosa - Criptic mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had another Creo ooth hatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Acromantis japonica hatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had success breeding my Orchids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update again soon.. I have not been taking pics lately... thanks for looking in ... Stayed tuned


Awesome!!


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> Oh my.... I didn't know you had Sybilla O.O


Yeah... I got those last week... They are really cool... look how thin that thorax is? I remove one mantis from my want list, and add two more...LOL


----------



## dmina

Thanks MantidBro... I can't get enough of these guys.. and I love sharing their pics... Thanks for looking!


----------



## Danny.

dmina said:


> Yeah... I got those last week... They are really cool... look how thin that thorax is? I remove one mantis from my want list, and add two more...LOL


 S. pretiosa are cool!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Yeah... I got those last week... They are really cool... look how thin that thorax is? I remove one mantis from my want list, and add two more...LOL


I want those too, theyre amazing x) haha my want list is never ending!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Thanks MantidBro... I can't get enough of these guys.. and I love sharing their pics... Thanks for looking!


Youre welcome! Same here, who could ever get enough? not me! lol

Your pics are great, i love your collection, keep up the good work


----------



## MantidBro

Danny. said:


> S. pretiosa are cool!


They look A LOT like texas unicorns! Only bumpier lol


----------



## baskmantids

I love the sibylla pretiosa specied!!!

I'm getting some oothecas of these soon


----------



## dmina

Danny. said:


> S. pretiosa are cool!


Your adult is beautiful... thanks for sharing...

Thank you all for keeping up with this, and all the comments..


----------



## baskmantids

dmina said:


> Here is a small update... trying to keep current..
> 
> New to my stock Sybilla pretiosa - Criptic mantis


 Could you give me some info on the care for these guys? What do yours like to eat? And what temps and humidity level do you keep them at?


----------



## dmina

Sorry for the delay in replying baskmantids... Mine are eating hydei fruit flies, pinhead crickets, I am going to try a house fly next feeding.. and see how they act. My bug room right now is about 74 and 50% humidity... but in each container they have a coconut fiber - eco earth moist mixture on bottom... so I am sure in the cups the humidity is higher... This site is a good site for info... I hope this helps..

http://www.mantisonline.eu/index.php?lan=en&amp;show=species_mantids_view&amp;content={%22subshow%22:%22species_mantids%22,%22level_right%22:%22%22,%22level_left%22:%22stu%22,%22genus%22:%22sibylla%22,%22level_left_view%22:%22%22,%22level_left_species%22:%22index%22,%22species%22:%22pretiosa%22}

I wanted to share a breeding video with you all... to see how hard the male has to work to get some attention... I just love the drumming! Wait for it...LOL

https://youtu.be/3MMWNPTjoYo

I hope this video works...

I also had a hatch of Popa spurca nymphs last week... I will take pics soon...

Thanks for looking in... will update soon... I have some new things coming, they should be here soon!


----------



## baskmantids

Thank you so much for the link iv been looking for info on them everywhere. A guy was kind enough to tell me how he keeps his from ootheca to adult hood but thanks more sources for information on mantid's is always appreciated.


----------



## mantiseater

I love the long legs on cryptics


----------



## dmina

Well it has been a while since my last update.. I wanted to share my new family members with you... some of them do not have common names...

Aconstista species








Aconstista multicolor











D. lobata








Theopropus elegans (Banded Flower Mantis)


----------



## dmina

Now here are some updated pics of my growing nymphs...

Chinese mantis - L6








Double shield - L5











Carolina mantis L5


----------



## dmina

Giant shield L4








Cryptic mantis L5








Egyptian pygmyL6





I also had a mystery hatch, when ooths don't hatch or I think are done hatching... I put them in a big container and glue the to the top.. There was quite the mixture of ooths in there and 1 or 2 hatched... so I am not sure what they are so if anyone is interested in some mystery nymphs..let me know... Here is a pic









Thanks for looking in... Things are always going on in the bug room... I have a few new ooths that I am waiting on to hatch... So I may have some more new nymphs to show you.. stay tuned!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Well it has been a while since my last update.. I wanted to share my new family members with you... some of them do not have common names...
> 
> Aconstista species
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aconstista multicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caliris elegans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theopropus elegans (Banded Flower Mantis)


Oh wow!! I never even heard of the first two! what a collection youve been building!! that first one looks so much like an ant! wicked cool!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Now here are some updated pics of my growing nymphs...
> 
> Chinese mantis - L6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double shield - L5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina mantis L5


Theyre all beautiful, great work bringing them to this stage


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Giant shield L4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptic mantis L5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian pygmyL6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a mystery hatch, when ooths don't hatch or I think are done hatching... I put them in a big container and glue the to the top.. There was quite the mixture of ooths in there and 1 or 2 hatched... so I am not sure what they are so if anyone is interested in some mystery nymphs..let me know... Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking in... Things are always going on in the bug room... I have a few new ooths that I am waiting on to hatch... So I may have some more new nymphs to show you.. stay tuned!


That shield is adorable and wow the cryptic has such long legs!! Is that a glass mantis btw?? congrats on the hatch!!


----------



## dmina

Thanks glad you liked seeing them..

No, that is a Miomantis paykulli (Egyptian Mantis)

But it has kind of the same effect when it eats... you can see the food going through it's body...

the criptics are very skiddish... I have spent time holding them, but they like to move around quickly... I am so afraid that it is going to hurt one of those legs... they _*are*_ so long ...


----------



## LAME

Wow D. I'd say you e been quite busy! Lol. love the cryptic and that giant shield is too adorable! Aww ive wanted a shield for awhile now ^_^ 

Your double shield's 2nd shield is looking great, my GriM must be right behind yours (judgment on the 2nd shields size... GriM's is miniscule right now... But is there nonetheless.)


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Thanks glad you liked seeing them..
> 
> No, that is a Miomantis paykulli (Egyptian Mantis)
> 
> But it has kind of the same effect when it eats... you can see the food going through it's body...
> 
> the criptics are very skiddish... I have spent time holding them, but they like to move around quickly... I am so afraid that it is going to hurt one of those legs... they _*are*_ so long ...


Wow I didn't know you could see through Egyptians, neat! I did think Nate's photos of them did look pretty see-throughy. Lol.

Sounds like scary times!


----------



## baskmantids

hey dmina was wondering if you can show me how to add photos to a post, as i wanted to start a post on my mantis collection and keep it updated as i continue to collect more mantids and breed in the near future. you and others with similer thread have inspired me to do one. as its been very interesting and fun reading through yours


----------



## dmina

Oh yeah... it is great to have a step by step account of what you have tried... I used photo bucket to upload my photos.. and it also resizes them.. you use the

IMG tag it gives you.. and you just copy and past it to your post.. btw... photo bucket is free you just need to open an account... I have had one for years... for free... If you need morew help juast let me know... hope this helps!


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> Wow D. I'd say you e been quite busy! Lol. love the cryptic and that giant shield is too adorable! Aww ive wanted a shield for awhile now ^_^
> 
> Your double shield's 2nd shield is looking great, my GriM must be right behind yours (judgment on the 2nd shields size... GriM's is miniscule right now... But is there nonetheless.)


I may have a spare female for you! I think I may have 3... keep Grim happy!


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> I may have a spare female for you! I think I may have 3... keep Grim happy!


Really?? I appreciate it Denise ^_^ they are pretty neat!


----------



## baskmantids

dmina said:


> Oh yeah... it is great to have a step by step account of what you have tried... I used photo bucket to upload my photos.. and it also resizes them.. you use the
> 
> IMG tag it gives you.. and you just copy and past it to your post.. btw... photo bucket is free you just need to open an account... I have had one for years... for free... If you need morew help juast let me know... hope this helps!


thank you for the help Denise  

im going to get shots of all my mantids tomorrow and begin my thread


----------



## dmina

I Can't wait to see it.. Have fun with it... the mantis do not always co-operate.. hehe


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> I may have a spare female for you! I think I may have 3... keep Grim happy!


Soooo... May not need the female lol, I just had a molt... GriM is actually a female!

She's so precious ^_^


----------



## mantiseater

The unknown nymphs might be popa spurca


----------



## mantisman 230

LAME, need a male xD, I have 8 of em  and only four females, two of which have shed to l6, much larger, and one female is gold!


----------



## dmina

mantiseater said:


> The unknown nymphs might be popa spurca


I think they are.. as they went through the molt most look like popa..


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> I think they are.. as they went through the molt most look like popa..


Awesome!


----------



## dmina

OK... I guess it is time for an update...

R. valida = Giant Shield Mantis is getting impressive

Eating the seasonal fish fly









You tube video of the eating process...

https://youtu.be/sVXSFXWy4A4 Sorry about the evening newscast..I didn't think to turn it down.. and don't know how to remove it?





My Orchid laid her second ooth





My Budwings on an outdoor outing..









Look how good she blends in...


----------



## dmina

I had some ooths hatch

Ghost ooth





Popa ooth





Then I had another mystery hatch... an ooth a friend sent me... He is out of town so he has not told me what he sent,,, maybe you all can help me out?

It is a green nymph with stripes on it's legs..









and spots on it back





This is what the ooth looked like





Any ideas?

My C. elegans  Correction D. lobata


----------



## dmina

ok... last addition to this thread for today... LOL I need to take pictures of the rest... and then upload them to photo bucket... another couple hour process...LOL if the mantis are in a co-operating mood!

Here is my Wahlii .. (first generation) Right? Babies of my first pair?

Thinks itself to be "too cute"













My Orchid eating a fishfly... first the fish fly want to be friends...





Then it gets carried away ... and pushes a little to hard...





and then.... Friendship ended!





My Cryptics... such a cute poser...





I will catch up with the rest tomorrow or Friday... Thanks for looking in... I'll be back...


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> OK... I guess it is time for an update...
> 
> R. valida = Giant Shield Mantis is getting impressive
> 
> Eating the seasonal fish fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/sVXSFXWy4A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Orchid laid her second ooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Budwings on an outdoor outing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how good she blends in...


Beautiful rhombodera!! haha ive been feedin mine may flies/fish flies too!  

Awesome budwing too! shes lovin that outdoors time it seems!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> I had some ooths hatch
> 
> Ghost ooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popa ooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had another mystery hatch... an ooth a friend sent me... He is out of town so he has not told me what he sent,,, maybe you all can help me out?
> 
> It is a green nymph with stripes on it's legs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and spots on it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the ooth looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> My C. elegans


Congrats on the hatches!! Hmm i have no idea which species that is! how small are they?? they kind of look like a bark mantis with all those stripes but i really am not sure at all

Might the elegans be a deroplatys?


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> ok... last addition to this thread for today... LOL I need to take pictures of the rest... and then upload them to photo bucket... another couple hour process...LOL if the mantis are in a co-operating mood!
> 
> Here is my Wahlii .. (first generation) Right? Babies of my first pair?
> 
> Thinks itself to be "too cute"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Orchid eating a fishfly... first the fish fly want to be friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it gets carried away ... and pushes a little to hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then.... Friendship ended!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cryptics... such a cute poser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will catch up with the rest tomorrow or Friday... Thanks for looking in... I'll be back...


Cute!!

LOL that mayfly just isnt the best at making friends i guess! xD


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice photos, great to see they get a vacation outdoors. I'm to afraid to try it with mine, they could run off too quickly or a dang robin/crow/etc swoop in too.

Nice to see that the orchid is living it up in the fairy tank as Godzilla - flipping over the bench and such, what a beast


----------



## dmina

My son said almost the same thing... asking if she had a riot in there over leaving her here ... and not taking her on vacation!

She wedged herself in the far corner of the tank (for the living room light, under a leaf) she was not seeing her food, so I let her climb on to the bench... in which she would not move from underneath... I know... long story.. sorry 



Thank you Alex! I ran out of my "likes" quota for the day... 



I ordered C. elegans.. so I never checked what it was supposed to look like??? I will go check now.. but it does not look like my other D. lobata?


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> My son said almost the same thing... asking if she had a riot in there over leaving her here ... and not taking her on vacation!
> 
> She wedged herself in the far corner of the tank (for the living room light, under a leaf) she was not seeing her food, so I let her climb on to the bench... in which she would not move from underneath... I know... long story.. sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Alex! I ran out of my "likes" quota for the day...
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered C. elegans.. so I never checked what it was supposed to look like??? I will go check now.. but it does not look like my other D. lobata?


I figured something like that, but it sure sounds funnier the other way.  Glad to see someone else thought that's what happened too lol.


----------



## dmina

MantidBro said:


> Cute!!
> 
> LOL that mayfly just isnt the best at making friends i guess! xD


Yeah.. sometimes **it happens.. LOL


----------



## dmina

this guy is a Polyspilota mantis...





Still not sure on the other guy in that post... The one I was calling C. elegans..





That was wrong...but have not got an answer for the guy I got it from???


----------



## Sticky

Lobata?


----------



## dmina

Yep it is a lobata...was just confirmed by sender... will add new pics tomorrow...


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> this guy is a Polyspilota mantis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure on the other guy in that post... The one I was calling C. elegans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was wrong...but have not got an answer for the guy I got it from???


Glad you figured out what the lil nymphs are!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Yep it is a lobata...was just confirmed by sender... will add new pics tomorrow...


Glad you figured out what he was too!  lookin forward to the photos!


----------



## dmina

Yes, it is a lot better if I am sharing correct info here...LOL

Well I got a few more.. I am going to have to get the smaller ones tomorrow..

but here are a few more to share..

• Sphodromantis viridis (African Mantis)





• Miomantis paykulli (Egyptian Mantis)









• Pnignomantis medioconstricta (Double Shield Mantis)

Who me? I have what??? LOL


----------



## Sticky

I would love to catch some of those! I live in Maine, what kind of habitat should I look for to find them?


----------



## dmina

At the end of my street is a lake... and they are everywhere... at night they would be flocking lights... I think they like fresh water, not oceans... I will get a pic if possible tonight... They only live 2 days or I would be sending them out to people.. but by the time they make it through the mail... most if not all would be dead... this is the scientific name - order Ephemeroptera


----------



## dmina

ok.. finally got some pics of the smaller mantis

Here are the Aconsista's, I am not sure what I think of them? .. they are cute and very sweet.. but I thought they would be bigger... and start resembling mantis... but so far, they just remind me of ants...

Aconsista multicolor...













Aconsista sp. not sure what species yet... but cute green face













And sad to say but I am saying goodbye to the last of my green ghost girls... she ran out of ooths about 4 or 5 weeks ago... and the last couple of days has been moving around her habitat quite slowly and hesitant.. and just letting her back legs just hanging.. So last night her and I sat together, her cradled in my hand, just watching T.V... I gave her a little taste of honey, which she enjoyed, a little water... and she just stayed with me quietly... she knew I was there to comfort her.. I put her in a box with a bed of paper towel, and during the night she passed... Rest in peace little mama.. she has left me with quite a few of her offspring for my next generation...

Here is a picture of her last night...


----------



## dmina

Back to and upbeat note...

My T.elegans are growing fast.. but not big.. I really thought they would be a little bigger... but they are cute as a button













and one has just got it's wings









How cute is that... I had no idea they were ready for their wings... this one spent it's life in a 4 oz deli cup!

and here is my Idolo nymphs





and a couple pics of double fisted feeders..


----------



## dmina

I also wanted to thank mantidbro &amp; LAME for working so hard to try to id these guys for me..









We are thinking they are Polyspilota - Marbled Mantis I guess we will just have to wait til they get a little larger to know for sure

Thanks again guy for helping me out!

Thanks for looking in... will update again soon...


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> ok.. finally got some pics of the smaller mantis
> 
> Here are the Aconsista's, I am not sure what I think of them? .. they are cute and very sweet.. but I thought they would be bigger... and start resembling mantis... but so far, they just remind me of ants...
> 
> Aconsista multicolor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aconsista sp. not sure what species yet... but cute green face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sad to say but I am saying goodbye to the last of my green ghost girls... she ran out of ooths about 4 or 5 weeks ago... and the last couple of days has been moving around her habitat quite slowly and hesitant.. and just letting her back legs just hanging.. So last night her and I sat together, her cradled in my hand, just watching T.V... I gave her a little taste of honey, which she enjoyed, a little water... and she just stayed with me quietly... she knew I was there to comfort her.. I put her in a box with a bed of paper towel, and during the night she passed... Rest in peace little mama.. she has left me with quite a few of her offspring for my next generation...
> 
> Here is a picture of her last night...


Lol theyre so little!

Aww sorry about your green girl, may she rest in peace!


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Back to and upbeat note...
> 
> My T.elegans are growing fast.. but not big.. I really thought they would be a little bigger... but they are cute as a button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one has just got it's wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute is that... I had no idea they were ready for their wings... this one spent it's life in a 4 oz deli cup!
> 
> and here is my Idolo nymphs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple pics of double fisted feeders..


You got idolos, awesome!

Haha eating with both hands! I love when they do that x)


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> I also wanted to thank mantidbro &amp; LAME for working so hard to try to id these guys for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking they are Polyspilota - Marbled Mantis I guess we will just have to wait til they get a little larger to know for sure
> 
> Thanks again guy for helping me out!
> 
> Thanks for looking in... will update again soon...


Youre welcome! Theyre cool lil guys, stripey!


----------



## Sticky

The last two pi tures, that is a greedy baby!


----------



## dmina

I just wanted to share with you how small the adult male T.elegans is compared to my fingernail.. can't wait to see how much larger the female gets..


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice Denise, lots of little ones running around  

Uh oh, I see you got Idolos too now, best of luck  Sorry to see your green Ghost momma passed, sounds like she did it the best way possible though.

Love the double fist eating poses, I have a few that prefer it (and one who still tries to grab a third with it's mouth occasional lol). Looks like you've been bit by the collecting bug again, how many species are you up to?


----------



## dmina

Thanks Thomas

This is what I have or have had...

Aconstista multicolor - nymphs

Aconstista sp. - nymphs

Acromantis japonica – Japanese Boxer Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooths

Blepharopsis mendica - Devil’s Flower Mantis - nymph

Creobroter pictpennis – Flower Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth

Deroplatys desiccata – Dead Leaf Mantis - ooth, nymphs

Deroplatys lobata – Malaysian Dead Leaf Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth

Empusa - nymph

Heterochaeta occidentalis - Giant African Stick Mantis - nymph

Hestiasula major – Giant Boxer - - ooth , nymph, breeder

Hymenopus coronatus – Orchid Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth

Idolomantis diabolica – Devils Flower Mantis - ooth, nymph

Miomantis Binotata -African Pinstriped Mantis -- ooth , nymph, breeder

Miomantis paykullii – Egyptian Mantis - nymphs, breeder

Parasphendale agrionina – African Budwing Mantis - nymphs, breeder, ooths

Phyllocrania paradoxa – Ghost Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth

Pnignomantis medioconstricta - Indonesia Double Shield Mantis nymphs,

Polyspilota sp. - Ooths, nymphs,

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii – Spiny Flower Mantis or #9 Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooths

Popa spurca – African Twig Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth

Pnigomantis medioconstricta – Indonesia Double Shield Mantis - nymphs,

Rhombodera valida – Giant Shield Mantis - nymphs

Sybilla pretiosa – Cryptic Mantis - nymphs

Sphodromantis viridis – African Giant Mantis nymphs,

Stagmomantis carolina -Carolina Mantis - nymphs

Tenodera sinensis – Chinese Mantis nymphs

Theopropus elegans - Banded Flower Mantis -nymphs

There are a couple here that I would like to try again...


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Thanks Thomas
> 
> This is what I have or have had...
> 
> Aconstista multicolor - nymphs
> 
> Aconstista sp. - nymphs
> 
> Acromantis japonica Japanese Boxer Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooths
> 
> Blepharopsis mendica - Devils Flower Mantis - nymph
> 
> Creobroter pictpennis Flower Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth
> 
> Deroplatys desiccata Dead Leaf Mantis - ooth, nymphs
> 
> Deroplatys lobata Malaysian Dead Leaf Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth
> 
> Empusa - nymph
> 
> Heterochaeta occidentalis - Giant African Stick Mantis - nymph
> 
> Hestiasula major Giant Boxer - - ooth , nymph, breeder
> 
> Hymenopus coronatus Orchid Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth
> 
> Idolomantis diabolica Devils Flower Mantis - ooth, nymph
> 
> Miomantis Binotata -African Pinstriped Mantis -- ooth , nymph, breeder
> 
> Miomantis paykullii Egyptian Mantis - nymphs, breeder
> 
> Parasphendale agrionina African Budwing Mantis - nymphs, breeder, ooths
> 
> Phyllocrania paradoxa Ghost Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth
> 
> Pnignomantis medioconstricta - Indonesia Double Shield Mantis nymphs,
> 
> Polyspilota sp. - Ooths, nymphs,
> 
> Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii Spiny Flower Mantis or #9 Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooths
> 
> Popa spurca African Twig Mantis - nymph, breeder, ooth
> 
> Pnigomantis medioconstricta Indonesia Double Shield Mantis - nymphs,
> 
> Rhombodera valida Giant Shield Mantis - nymphs
> 
> Sybilla pretiosa Cryptic Mantis - nymphs
> 
> Sphodromantis viridis African Giant Mantis nymphs,
> 
> Stagmomantis carolina -Carolina Mantis - nymphs
> 
> Tenodera sinensis Chinese Mantis nymphs
> 
> Theopropus elegans - Banded Flower Mantis -nymphs
> 
> There are a couple here that I would like to try again...


WOW!!!! omg you have owned so many species, thats awesome!


----------



## CosbyArt

dmina said:


> Thanks Thomas
> 
> This is what I have or have had...
> 
> ...
> 
> There are a couple here that I would like to try again...


That's a great list, congratulations.  

I bet though your list to try, is even larger though.  

Great to see there are some you want to try again, sounds like you found some winners then. So far I am still seeking the elusive species to concentrate only solely (collectors mentality I think more than anything), but I do have some favorites myself.


----------



## PlayingMantis

Awesome! Looks like your collection is growing nicely and you're doing very well with them. Great work!


----------



## bobericc

Youve got quite a nice list of mantids your keeping! Hope you get more breeders


----------



## dmina

Thanks everyone... Yes, I do have quite a list of ones I still want to see &amp; try... I guess as long as it is still fun &amp; enjoyable... bonus.. they are work.. but that are also my relaxation... I can't even guess how many time they have brought a smile to my face... and how many times they just simply amaze me!.. I still love to just sit and watch them eat...


----------



## dmina

I had a couple hatches I forgot to mention..

Orchids





Polyspilota sp.





I need to take some new pics.. have a few new updates.. Just need to find the time to do pics.. New update coming soon.. thank for checking in


----------



## dmina

I was able to take a few pictures the other day.. I do have to take some update pics.. but I wanted to share what I had taken...

first I wanted to share a video of my Orchids bouncing around..

https://youtu.be/j9ipAsg1Fgg

My old lady ... waiting for some flies to come by..LOL





My Rhombo making herself look pretty









and my double shield looking over her shoulder...





will add more soon... Thanks for looking in


----------



## Sticky

Great pics! Your orchid babies are cute!


----------



## CosbyArt

So how is the improved flyswatter working? Seems your Orchid girl should catch the flies better, and no more mashed fly guts.


----------



## mantisman 230

I think your rhombodera is actually a male xD, I have two female valid as, and the abdomen had 8 segments from older pics, I also think the double shield looks male xD


----------



## yellowray91

Nice pics! I love the rhombo I'm a sucker for the bright greens.


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> I was able to take a few pictures the other day.. I do have to take some update pics.. but I wanted to share what I had taken...
> 
> first I wanted to share a video of my Orchids bouncing around..
> 
> https://youtu.be/j9ipAsg1Fgg
> 
> My old lady ... waiting for some flies to come by..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rhombo making herself look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my double shield looking over her shoulder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will add more soon... Thanks for looking in


Beautiful! Love the rhombodera!!!!


----------



## twolfe

Congratulations on the orchid ooth hatch...


----------



## dmina

Thanks everyone.. WOW.. I sure have been neglecting this thread... I don't have much to update... Just waiting on for them to mature...

I have successfully bred ... A.japonica (boxers), and S.pretiosa (Criptic)... Had another hatch of Orchids... and I added a couple more species to my list..

Hypsicorypha gracilis









Heterochaeta









And an L4 Orchid being a beast! LOL





Sorry for not sharing more photo's.. I have been quite busy lately with life &amp; family commitments... I am lucky I am keeping them fed and amused..LOL We are just about done with all the expected festivities... then I can get back to photographing and enjoying my hobby... and then we have the holidays... bah humbug.. J.K, hehe

Thanks for looking in..

Denise


----------



## mantisman 230

Very nice species  Im excited for some new ones this week  ​


----------



## CosbyArt

Glad to see even when your busy your mantids don't go hungry.  Nice, that little Orchid is a beast.


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Thanks everyone.. WOW.. I sure have been neglecting this thread... I don't have much to update... Just waiting on for them to mature...
> 
> I have successfully bred ... A.japonica (boxers), and S.pretiosa (Criptic)... Had another hatch of Orchids... and I added a couple more species to my list..
> 
> Hypsicorypha gracilis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterochaeta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an L4 Orchid being a beast! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not sharing more photo's.. I have been quite busy lately with life &amp; family commitments... I am lucky I am keeping them fed and amused..LOL We are just about done with all the expected festivities... then I can get back to photographing and enjoying my hobby... and then we have the holidays... bah humbug.. J.K, hehe
> 
> Thanks for looking in..
> 
> Denise


Awesome shots!!


----------



## dmina

Thanks all.. I got a couple new nymph hatch...

Cryptics





Orchids





I will get some new pics up soon...


----------



## CosbyArt

Great to see your mantids are doing so well, congrats on the hatches. Seems about every month you are getting the little Orchids hatching, I assume it is one of your personal favorites?


----------



## dmina

OK... again I have really let this thread go.. Well I am going to try and catch you up with what has been going on with my crew...

I have had recent hatches of  Phyllocrania paradoxa – Ghost Mantis 

I have bred  Theopropus elegans - Banded Flower Mantis,  Orchids, Ghosts, Popa 

[SIZE= 16px]I have some pictures to share ones that I have taken and haven't gotten time to post [/SIZE]

Sybilla pretiosa – Cryptic Mantis

[SIZE= 16px]




[/SIZE]

Schizocephalas bicornis








I wanted to show you the wonderful colors of Ghosts











And a very pretty in pink Orchid


----------



## dmina

this is my adult female D. dessiccata






R.valida






I will get some more pics up soon... some of my newer ones


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nice Denise, and I'm really intrigued in your Schizocephalas bicornis. I haven't seen that species until now, and it looks very similar to my Brunneria borealis species.  

Glad to hear you have some more nymphs, it's always nice to have some babies around (even if they can be a bit of a hassle).


----------



## guapoalto049

Great pics! Looks like you've got a Deroplatys lobata there in your last post btw.


----------



## dmina

guapoalto049 said:


> Great pics! Looks like you've got a Deroplatys lobata there in your last post btw.


Are you talking about this one?











They were sold to me as D. dessicatta? So Is this a lobata?

Thanks for any help


----------



## guapoalto049

Yes that one is an adult female Deroplatys lobata. They're very similar, lobata are 1-2 cm smaller and have that shield shape. Here's a pic of a female desiccata: 





The easy way to tell is that the female desiccata has the arrow shape that points towards its backside.


----------



## dmina

OK.. Now I see the difference...Thank you so much... I have 3 adult females.. and I need a male or 2...LOL I have been asking for a male desiccata in the classifieds.. got to go ask for male lobata now... thank goodness you corrected me... thanks  guapoalto049

I am working on taking pics now.. so will put up some new pics soon...


----------



## dmina

OK... here are the baby pics I promised...

H.membranacea -Giant Asian mantis











Parasphendale agrionina – African Budwing Mantis











Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii – Spiny Flower Mantis or #9 Mantis






Polyspilota aeruginosa – Madagascan Marbled Mantis


----------



## dmina

Hierodula venosa – Golden Mantis











Sibylla pretiosa – Cryptic Mantis






Decimiana bullvari – S. African Dead Leaf






How I would appreciate some help with this one... it is the only one I have...and I lost the name tag... I think it is a 

Prohierdula picta ??? Does anyone know for sure?











Hopefully someone can help me with this one so I can get the species right...

I will try and post new pics of the rest of them tomorrow...

Thanks for looking...

Denise


----------



## Sticky

What bug do you feed your L1 S. Bicornis? Can they catch melanos?


----------



## dmina

I got them at L2.. Sally had some nymphs... she would be more help with that question... melanos is what I have fed at L2..


----------



## dmina

So has anyone had one of these mantis?



dmina said:


> I would appreciate some help with this one... it is the only one I have...and I lost the name tag... I think it is a
> 
> Prohierdula picta ??? Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me with this one, so I can get the species right...
> 
> I will try and post new pics of the rest of them tomorrow...
> 
> Thanks for looking...
> 
> Denise


----------



## Sarah K

dmina said:


> OK... again I have really let this thread go.. Well I am going to try and catch you up with what has been going on with my crew...
> 
> I have had recent hatches of  Phyllocrania paradoxa – Ghost Mantis
> 
> I have bred  Theopropus elegans - Banded Flower Mantis,  Orchids, Ghosts, Popa
> 
> I have some pictures to share ones that I have taken and haven't gotten time to post
> 
> I wanted to show you the wonderful colors of Ghosts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very pretty in pink Orchid


What a beautiful pink orchid and a unique very pale green color of your ghost above! I have been watching the baby ghosts you sold me grow up, and seeing the range of coloring on them is really cool!


----------



## dmina

I know they (the Ghosts) are like a box of chocolates... you never know what you are gonna get..LOL Right? I just love the Orchids also... they can get quite colorful also..

Thanks for your comments Sarah... Those Ghosts are what L stage now?

Sorry for the delay in adding pics.. gonna try tomorrow... have had a few things pop up this week, which has taken away my picture taking time.


----------



## Sarah K

dmina said:


> I know they (the Ghosts) are like a box of chocolates... you never know what you are gonna get..LOL Right? I just love the Orchids also... they can get quite colorful also..
> 
> Thanks for your comments Sarah... Those Ghosts are what L stage now?
> 
> Sorry for the delay in adding pics.. gonna try tomorrow... have had a few things pop up this week, which has taken away my picture taking time.


They are all L5 or L6 now. I have 9 left, so not too bad!


----------



## MantisRCool

Wonder if its p. picta I only have P. laticollis wonder if they act similar


----------



## dmina

Sarah K said:


> They are all L5 or L6 now. I have 9 left, so not too bad!


No you are doing great with them.. good job!


----------



## dmina

MantisRCool said:


> Wonder if its p. picta I only have P. laticollis wonder if they act similar


Thank you MantisRCool for your help... This guy loves to be held...

I was hoping more people would chime in on this... I had found a P.picta name tag in one of my trays a while back (happens all the time).. and just noticed this mantis container didn't have a name tag... so that is why i was thinking that it was that.. I only got 3 from a friend at a show and the 2 died with in the first week... So I have not seen one grow ... Has anyone else had one of these?


----------



## CosbyArt

Okay fine I'll chime in - No I don't know the unknown species, and no I haven't kept them.  I imagine that is why no one else has commented on the questions too. I do know that you, Denise ,are always trying a new species so I wouldn't even know where to search to help you.


----------



## MantisRCool

Does the nymph have black markins on inside of arms? I found some pics and it looks similar from the top 

http://mantodeenforum.de/index.php?page=thread&amp;postid=33892&amp;highlight=prohierodula


----------



## ashleenicole

dmina said:


> Thank you MantisRCool for your help... This guy loves to be held...
> 
> I was hoping more people would chime in on this... I had found a P.picta name tag in one of my trays a while back (happens all the time).. and just noticed this mantis container didn't have a name tag... so that is why i was thinking that it was that.. I only got 3 from a friend at a show and the 2 died with in the first week... So I have not seen one grow ... Has anyone else had one of these?


I currently have a P. picta, so I thought I'd chime in. The mantis pictured does resemble mine a lot, but seems to be missing the black bands that P. picta have on the inside of their raptorial arms. Maybe I just can't see them because of the angle of the pictures?


----------



## mantisman 230

Decimiana bolivari is actually a South American species. But as for the Picta marking issue, some mantids can lack the markings that typically are present for the species (some Mantis religiosa lack the bullseye marking) this being said, the build on this one is definitely a Prohierodula.


----------



## dmina

dmina said:


> OK... again I have really let this thread go.. Well I am going to try and catch you up with what has been going on with my crew...
> 
> I have had recent hatches of  Phyllocrania paradoxa – Ghost Mantis
> 
> I have bred  Theopropus elegans - Banded Flower Mantis,  Orchids, Ghosts, Popa
> 
> [SIZE= 16px]I have some pictures to share ones that I have taken and haven't gotten time to post [/SIZE]
> 
> Sybilla pretiosa – Cryptic Mantis
> 
> [SIZE= 16px]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> Schizocephalas bicornis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show you the wonderful colors of Ghosts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very pretty in pink Orchid






dmina said:


> this is my adult female D. dessiccata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.valida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get some more pics up soon... some of my newer ones






dmina said:


> Are you talking about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were sold to me as D. dessicatta? So Is this a lobata?
> 
> Thanks for any help






dmina said:


> OK... here are the baby pics I promised...
> 
> H.membranacea -Giant Asian mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parasphendale agrionina – African Budwing Mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii – Spiny Flower Mantis or #9 Mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polyspilota aeruginosa – Madagascan Marbled Mantis






dmina said:


> Hierodula venosa – Golden Mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibylla pretiosa – Cryptic Mantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decimiana bullvari – S. African Dead Leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I would appreciate some help with this one... it is the only one I have...and I lost the name tag... I think it is a
> 
> Prohierdula picta ??? Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me with this one so I can get the species right...
> 
> I will try and post new pics of the rest of them tomorrow...
> 
> Thanks for looking...
> 
> Denise


OK... I think I got the pictures of the rest of my crew...

this is just trouble in the making..LOL

Orchid nymphs











Theopropus elegans - Banded Flower Mantis
















Sphodromantis baccette -













Heterochaeta occidentalis - Giant African Stick Mantis










Sphodromantis viridis – African Giant Mantis









I think that is all I have at the moment...

Thanks for looking...


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nice, looks like you still like keeping busy with many little ones.


----------



## Mantidaddicted

Wow, so amazing. I think you and I would get a long just fine lol, go get our nails done and talk about our mantises , haha!


----------



## dmina

Thanks Thomas... yeah.. don't want grass to grow under my feet...LOL

Mantidaddicted...I would love company going to get my nails done.. How close are you to Michigan? and I love talking mantis...


----------



## dmina

OMG... must have got lost.... must have got lost... must have got lost... somewhere down the line...(c'mon J.Giles fans!) I really need to add to this.. I am getting some new pics to update this thread! I am sorry... I will try harder


----------



## CosbyArt

Hello Denise!





I'm glad to see you found your way back here, photos or not.


----------



## Loops117

Oh were have you been, Denise? I hope to get ahold of you sometime soon!


----------



## CosbyArt

Loops117 said:


> Oh were have you been, Denise? I hope to get ahold of you sometime soon!


Good question, but she hasn't been on here since June (according to her account) and PMs since have gone unanswered. Hopefully she is doing well, and will drop back by with new photos.


----------



## Loops117

I'll have to make a trip out to that side of town sometime and see if i can find out more.


----------



## CosbyArt

Loops117 said:


> I'll have to make a trip out to that side of town sometime and see if i can find out more.


Please do and let me know what you find out (PM).


----------



## KatieQuake111

You have such beautiful mantids! Good Job!


----------



## Sticky

Loops117, what did you find?


----------



## Loops117

I've asked at the Expos were we met, as well as the shops she would buy and sell her insects at. Nobody has heard from her since around her last post here. I think it's safe to say she may have gotten out of the hobby. I will continue to ask about her when i visit the shops, but that's about as far as it goes with locating her. I had her personal number somewere, but i am unable to locate it   =/

Sorry guys.


----------



## Sarah K

Loops117 said:


> I've asked at the Expos were we met, as well as the shops she would buy and sell her insects at. Nobody has heard from her since around her last post here. I think it's safe to say she may have gotten out of the hobby. I will continue to ask about her when i visit the shops, but that's about as far as it goes with locating her. I had her personal number somewere, but i am unable to locate it   =/
> 
> Sorry guys.


I have talked to Denise recently, and she is actually getting back in the hobby! She ordered 2 male orchids from me and is hoping to breed them with her one female.


----------



## Loops117

Sarah K said:


> I have talked to Denise recently, and she is actually getting back in the hobby! She ordered 2 male orchids from me and is hoping to breed them with her one female.


=D This makes me happy. My 7 month long search can finally come to an end.


----------



## CosbyArt

Glad to hear something positive and she is back at it.


----------

